# Brand New Fender colour is launched!!



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO, that's the colour my wife turns when you ASK her to eat seafood.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ha!


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Too funny, listed by an authoritative expert!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I died a little inside when reading the part about a $600 modern Squier being a "wicked deal"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If they want to stay ahead of the curve Fender needs to release a Soylent Green version as well.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Since this ad will disappear one day…


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If it smells like salmon I'm in.


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

hear me out though… the colour combo with maple neck is kinda 🔥🔥


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks metallic, which is always a plus. And the headstock is painted which is very rare (and usually doubes the price).

Fender/Squier should come out w/ matte and textured finishes (like Charvel). They're idiots for ignoring players who might want to buy those guitars just for their looks/finishes.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Colour has been updated now. Isn't it kind of dark for seafoam (or seafood) green?? Even sparkle foam was a lighter green. That looks a shade lighter than the gun metal colour. Maybe it's bad lighting?? Still, if it was any other colour, this thread would've been far less humourous.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah. It could just be the pictures but I was thinking it didn’t look like seafoam green to me. First of all, it looks metallic, but maybe there’s a metallic or perhaps mystic seafoam available. It also looks darker though, more green, less blue than seafoam. I’m not much of an expert on available fender greens that might fit the bill. Maybe Sherwood green metallic?


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

It's Sherwood green - so I can "sea" how he ended up with Seafood. Brain thinks "seafoam... no wait, sherwood... seafood!"


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Verne said:


> Colour has been updated now. Isn't it kind of dark for seafoam (or seafood) green?? Even sparkle foam was a lighter green. That looks a shade lighter than the gun metal colour. Maybe it's bad lighting?? Still, if it was any other colour, this thread would've been far less humourous.


Yeah I sent him my "smells like salmon" joke. He laughed and updated the post.
As for the color is it possible the picture taken is just microprinting the color? Wouldn't be the first time a picture of a guitar made the guitar look like a different color.


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

LOL. "wicked deal"


----------



## ArcticFox (10 mo ago)

Ob boy


----------

